# chains



## dukedavis (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, I am running a 12 speed sram chain on my latest build, which is an e bike. As you know, tork is multiplied on an ebike. I am not sure of the factor, but I can pedal and throttle to a much higher speed with wind in my face. Make sense? Plus the added weight of the bike (battery and motor) also logically will also add strain to the chain. The internet says you get 750 miles out of a chain. (1mm) stretch? I mean, I am running a 12 speed chain on a 10speed cassette and crank ring. Shifts fine. Its 750 watt 52v. This is just one of my bikes. Now, the manufactures have less clearance, for replacement, for the 11 speed and 12 speed. Probably due the the shorter chain pins. I have 762 miles on this particular chain with 3/4 mm on the park tool. I have a patent, on a chain cleaner that works while you ride. I can not sell it because it replaces a $1 with a nickle. It is good for the rider. You can use motor oil and it strips the mud off also. 
I am going to leave the chain on and see if I can get 1000 miles. I am pretty sure this is why shimano redesigned their derailleurs a few years ago. Its not to derail an industry, it is for the rider. It takes the sand off as it comes off the front tire and onto the chain. Anyway, I won't ride without it. Plus if you modify a full suspension bike to an e-bike there is no room for the battery on the down tube. You can use a touring rack if you want an aftershock at every bump, or you can mount the battery to the top tube (like a motorcycle gas tank), and use 26 wheels on a 29er. Gives you more stand over height.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have found Shimano chains to wear much better than the SRAM chains. I currently have 1,800 miles on my chain and am not down to .75mm of wear yet. Same power setup as you.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Tests have shown that Sram XX1 and X01 12 speed chains are the most durable by far. From the Cycling tips article-



> If the durability of SRAM's 11-speed XX1 chain was impressive, then the results of SRAM's high-end Eagle chains are simply mind-blowing. The top-tier X01 and XX1 Eagle chains both beat Kerin's 5,000 km test and only recorded 70% of the allowed elongation wear at the time of doing so. Extrapolated out, these chains would likely have hit 7,000 km with the terrible control chain lube. They're so durable, in fact, that they had started to wear through the cogs from pure abrasion before measuring as worn. Keep in mind that the control lubricant was intentionally abrasive, and so you can expect great life from your SRAM Eagle drivetrain if you keep it clean.











Finding the best bicycle chain: What over 3,000 hours of testing revealed - CyclingTips


Want to know which 11- and 12-speed chains offer the best durability and performance? With exclusive test data from Zero Friction Cycling and CeramicSpeed, we dive deep to find out.




cyclingtips.com


----------

